# Audax bike choice - £500 limit



## PpPete (25 Jun 2010)

Trying to help one of my son's friends (16 y.o.) choose a new bike.

It will be used on our JoGLE in August, but he doesn't want a "tourer" - and it won't be used to carry any amount of luggage, (support vehicles sorted)

He's seen the basic Spesh Allez 16 at £499, but I think something with a longer wheelbase, 'guard clearance, and either a 50/34 compact or a triple would be better.

So i'm thinking something more on the lines of an "Audax" bike.
Not a whole lot of choice with a £500 limit !

Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## jimboalee (25 Jun 2010)

Is the JOGLE 14 x 100km, 7 x 200km or the whole thing in one bash?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jun 2010)

How about the Ribble 7005 Audax - it's £580 at the moment.

Colleague bought one, loves it. Hated the service although he's over that now.


----------



## PpPete (25 Jun 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Is the JOGLE 14 x 100km, 7 x 200km or the whole thing in one bash?



20 x 80 km
TBH he could do it on his dad's old steel clunker - but he wants a new bike.....



3BM - I thought of Ribble too. Outside his price range... and whilst I'm quite happy to put with Ribble's crappy service on components for the sake of a few quid saved, I'm not going inflict it on anyone else.

This is under consideration, but again outside his £500 limit, and I think he'd really rather buy from LBS if he can. We have plenty of good ones round here, all the big name brands well represented.


----------



## Landslide (25 Jun 2010)

Trek 1.2 or similar (again a bit over his limit, but look out old stock)?
Will take 28c tyres + mudguards, options for both compact and triple chainsets. Mrs Landslide has the WSD version, gets on with it great.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jun 2010)

Dawes looks good - actually pete have you thought of the Raleigh Airlite 100, similar spec I think and it's £500!!

http://www.cyclelife.com/Product.aspx?pg=5125&pt=14&pc=1

Mudguard clearance too


----------



## RedBike (25 Jun 2010)

Another vote for the Ribble from me. Loved mine. (Sorry)

Edinburgh cycles revolution series always seem to good value for the money.


----------



## mark barker (25 Jun 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Dawes looks good - actually pete have you thought of the Raleigh Airlite 100, similar spec I think and it's £500!!
> 
> http://www.cyclelife.com/Product.aspx?pg=5125&pt=14&pc=1
> 
> Mudguard clearance too



My friend just picked up an Airlite 100 from Go Outdoors... he loves it!

http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/airlite-100-p152963


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jun 2010)

If you can stump up another £99 Surosa have two bikes that fit the bill perfectly.


----------



## jimboalee (25 Jun 2010)

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/sport-2-51-63-69567479/#INFO-DETAIL

Leaves him £50 to spend on shorts with a good insert.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jun 2010)

jimboalee said:


> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/sport-2-51-63-69567479/#INFO-DETAIL
> 
> Leaves him £50 to spend on shorts with a good insert.



That's a lot of bike for the money isn't it?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jun 2010)

GregCollins said:


> That's a lot of bike for the money isn't it?



I rec Jimb's won


----------



## niggle (27 Jun 2010)

What about these for £450?
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/pinnacle/sentinal-10-2010-road-bike-ec021917
Last year's model is £50 more but does have 9-speed Sora, only in L & XL:
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/pinnacle/sentinal-10-2009-road-bike-ec018113


----------



## jimboalee (27 Jun 2010)

Offer Arlowood £450 for his Mercian. That's if its the right size fro you.


----------



## PpPete (27 Jun 2010)

If it were for me (and the right size) I'd be interested in the Mercian, but I've promised myself no more steel bikes. (I already have too many) And fairly sure he wants brand new.

The B'Twin may lose out on lack of mudguard clearance.

The Pinnacles, although otherwise well-equipped, have rather "cheap" sounding wheel spec.

I'm going to see if I can mug a local Dawes dealer for a better deal on the Sportif for him. If not, may have to be the Airlite, unless he can stretch his budget, in which case the Surosa comes into the frame.

Thanks all for your input... great help.


----------



## PpPete (29 Jun 2010)

Had a look at Giant Defy 3.5 and Trek 1.2 this morning.
Defy looks like they carried over the chunky carbon fibre styling into a aluminium bike. Trek definitely looks better, although the welding looks a little "agricultural". We do have a friend of a friend who can pull a few strings on the price at that particular LBS too.
Spesh Secteur is another one to be looked at soon.


----------



## PpPete (12 Jul 2010)

Well he went for a Spesh Secteur in the end. Lovely looking bike.

Was severely unimpressed on first ride though. 20 miles and "clanking" sound from rear wheel. Eventually traced to a loose spoke. Tightened it up a bit for him, but I think wheel is now slightly out of true (bit of brake rub). I noticed the tensions were all over the place. I could sort it for him, but I've told him it's got to back to dealer to give them a chance first.


----------



## John Ponting (12 Jul 2010)

Landslide said:


> Trek 1.2 or similar (again a bit over his limit, but look out old stock)?
> Will take 28c tyres + mudguards, options for both compact and triple chainsets. Mrs Landslide has the WSD version, gets on with it great.



Or the newish Trek 1.1 at £499.99.


----------



## Danny (12 Jul 2010)

If he has a strict £500 price limit I would consider getting a used touring or audax bike on eBay. You should be able to pick up something decent for around £300-£400.

Alternatively he could look at a Revolution Country Traveller @ £499.


----------

